# Fuente Mania Holts Philadelphia September 15-16



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Fuente mania September 15-16. The 15th is at the Townsend rd location 1-6 pm and the 16th is at the center city location 1-8 pm. Specials & Rare Cigars hosted by Carlos Fuente Sr and Carlito Fuente. needless to say I think I'll be at the event on the 16th


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, I'll be there, too, Kyle! Should be fun!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

It was great fun last year and a good learning opportunity for a new puffer. A year later, I have a lot more experience with the Fuente product line and am well-stocked in the Fuente sticks I like, so I wouldn't really buy much, if anything. Also, it's a bit of a drive for me, and I'm a little too busy this week to be devoting half a day to a cigar event, but I'm fishing for an excuse to go. :noidea: Somebody help me out here... 

The "normal" limited-production Fuentes (Opus, Anejo, Hemingway maduros) have always been available at list price whenever I've gone to either Holt's location recently (though limited vitolas and sometimes limited quantities). And the Hemingway/858 in sungrown/rosado have been pretty common. Unique to this event are: (1) unlimited quantities of Opus at list price and (2) singles of the "more HTF" stuff, like Scorpions, Chili Peppers, BBMFs, BTL, Casa Fuente, etc. Since I'm not into ultra-rare, expensive sticks, this stuff really doesn't appeal to me, but if it does appeal to you, don't miss this event! Some stuff does sell out, so get there early.

Any other puffers going?

Here are a some photos from last year's event:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

seeing those pictures makes Friday seem so far away


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cam some one who is going to this please PM me. I would like to pick up a few things if possible. Much appricated.

Thanks


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I found a good excuse - it turns out I had an errand that took me right by the Townsend Rd location today.

The offerings were pretty much identical to last year's. I've attached scans of the "menu" below.

The Fuentes were "somewhere in the building" but not accessible during the brief period I was there. I was a little disappointed, since I'd wanted to ask them about the warehouse fire and what effects it may have on us as customers.

As I expected, I didn't pick up much - a couple of Opus Perfection 4's (a vitola I haven't yet tried) and some Hemingway Signature rosados and WOAMS, which I didn't really need but couldn't resist the $6 price tag (all Fuente stuff except Opus and Anejo was "buy 3 get 1" = 25% discount). I also got some Opus Sharks and AF13s for some BOTL here.

You guys who are going to the event downtown tomorrow - I suggest you get there early or, if you know what you want, call ahead and have them set stuff aside for you. I got there at 1:15 today, and some things were already sold out (notably Chili Peppers, which php007 wanted).


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

here's a look at some of the selections at the CC location


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

I went today... Spent a lot of money cause I bought a few boxes but all in all I wasnt all that thrilled with the "rareity" of them. As posted earlier, a lot of the Opus stuff Holts almost always has. The HTF stuff I did grab about one of everything... I also didnt think either of the Fuentes were all that helpful, I do understand that they were busy etc but I tried talking to the them about box purchases and what they would really recomend. All I go out of them was we like Robustos and Opus X is the best cigar youll ever have... I have been to a few of the Rocky Patel events and he is light years ahead of the Fuentes as far as personability and advice goes. The first time I talked to him I was just interested in buying singles, he said dont buy a box of mine until youre in love. Again just my personal experience, still love Fuentes and Opus X just as much


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Aroma, thanks for posting the available cigars (scanned image). Lee told me about this event a while back but I completely forgot about it. I went there this morning and even though Mr. Fuente was not available at 9am, still had a great time. Picked up a few boxes and a bunch of chilli peppers. We'll see how well they're smoking this Sunday.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Aroma, thanks for posting the available cigars (scanned image). Lee told me about this event a while back but I completely forgot about it. I went there this morning and even though Mr. Fuente was not available at 9am, still had a great time. *Picked up a few boxes and a bunch of chilli peppers.* We'll see how well they're smoking this Sunday.


Nice!
Don't leave us guessing what those beauties look like...
:mrgreen:


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Mahoney86 said:


> I went today... Spent a lot of money cause I bought a few boxes but all in all I wasnt all that thrilled with the "rareity" of them. As posted earlier, a lot of the Opus stuff Holts almost always has. The HTF stuff I did grab about one of everything...


I'm perceiving a lot more availability of higher-end Fuente product recently, at Holt's and elsewhere. From my point of view, it's a good thing that they're not so rare.


----------



## timatraw (Jan 2, 2010)

My friend called me from Holts about the opus cigars and asked what to get.
Looking at the pics taken by aroma above (price blinded by the flash) and me not paying attention, I said "grab 4 of the BBMF maduros". We bought the casa sampler and some other cigars ($750 worth). Well, anyway, when we met up and started goin over the prices- he said the four BBMF's were $200! I said "holy shit"- had I known they we $50 each I would have passed. These must have been the most expensive cigars of the promotion! Anybody ever smoked a BBMF? Are they worth the price? How long should they rest? 
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

timatraw said:


> My friend called me from Holts about the opus cigars and asked what to get.
> Looking at the pics taken by aroma above (price blinded by the flash) and me not paying attention, I said "grab 4 of the BBMF maduros". We bought the casa sampler and some other cigars ($750 worth). Well, anyway, when we met up and started goin over the prices- he said the four BBMF's were $200! I said "holy shit"- had I known they we $50 each I would have passed. These must have been the most expensive cigars of the promotion! Anybody ever smoked a BBMF? Are they worth the price? How long should they rest?
> Thanks.
> Tim


I picked up 2 of these...They were pushing me to get 2 maduros and 2 naturals. I spent close to $1000 there so I stuck with just 2 maduros... Ill probably smoke 1 and hold onto the other just to have in the humidor. Same thing with the chili peppers I got


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

timatraw said:


> My friend called me from Holts about the opus cigars and asked what to get.
> Looking at the pics taken by aroma above (price blinded by the flash) and me not paying attention, I said "grab 4 of the BBMF maduros". We bought the casa sampler and some other cigars ($750 worth). Well, anyway, when we met up and started goin over the prices- he said the four BBMF's were $200! I said "holy shit"- had I known they we $50 each I would have passed. These must have been the most expensive cigars of the promotion! Anybody ever smoked a BBMF? Are they worth the price? How long should they rest?
> Thanks.
> Tim


Sorry about the photo glitch.

I've heard great things about the BBMF maduros, but I'll never know myself, since I would exceed my nic limit about halfway through one of those. The robusto is about the largest Opus vitola I can smoke all the way through.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

If anyone has some opus sharks they regret buying let me know I would love to get a couple.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

4pistonjosh said:


> If anyone has some opus sharks they regret buying let me know I would love to get a couple.


You mean like this?  It's fun teasing you Josh. :nerd:









(Box signed by Carlos Fuente)


----------

